# Dow Jones down 2300, back to June 2017 level.



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...

It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...


*Could the Trump Supporters not try there usual, but Trump average Stock Market level was higher than Obama Average level. That is not how it works Trump is staring down not at weak market growth but negative growth.. This is a shit show...

Also stop with the TDS/Anti Trump stuff.. I like a lot of people tried to give him the benefit of the doubt early on and he has been an unmitigated disaster. There was no winning for a vast majority, unless you consider dividing the Country up  more as a win.*


----------



## martybegan (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> 
> It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...
> 
> ...



And you and your ilk are cheering the whole way down.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

martybegan said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> ...



I don't, but tell me how the fuck that would make a difference?

It is a shit show when is Trump taking responsibility?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



He takes responsibility, your side blasts him. He responds to your attempts to blame him, your side blasts him.

Progressives see this as an opportunity to win in November, just look at how CNN is framing the situation.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> 
> It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...
> 
> ...


23,000, pinhead, and three years ago, that was world-shattering good news.  

It was only 19,700 when Obama left office.

Trump has a better economy during a crisis/panic/scare than Obama had during his best times.

What are you idiots going to whine about when months from now, it is back up high as ever?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 16, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> 23,000, pinhead, and three years ago, that was world-shattering good news.



The market is down 23,000 points?  I think you are incorrect.



> It was only 19,700 when Obama left office.



And now it is at 21,300....up less than 10% in 3 years.  That does not seem very impressive to most of us.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> 
> It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...
> 
> ...



Some folks actually blamed GW for 9/11, and this is President Trump's "9/11" Maybe even Trump's "Pearl Harbor."

The market will eventually come back up, and once again, will reach record levels.


----------



## Norman (Mar 16, 2020)

Ah I knew it would go lower amidst the panic.

Good news for me since I did not yet put all of life's savings to the market. Going to make fortune once the panic subsides and the market goes back up. Panic sellers... not the smartest.

Buy low, sell high... they missed that one. I wonder if they are liberals since liberals tend to invert everything.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> ...



Dude look at the market...

It is down another 2000... It is at 21,000... 

Lets also explain it to you... The market generally goes up...





As you can see Obama got it at 6000 and gave it back at 19,800... Trump now is lucky to give it back in the positive.... His incompetence is pushing Global Recession...

That is why there was a complaint from a Trump Support about Biden this weekend. They complained that Biden was acting like he is President when he said what he would do to tackle this virus. She complained that while Biden looks like a leader he could confuse with Trump.
Trump is  so weak that he can't even take leadership..


----------



## Maxdeath (Mar 16, 2020)

I could be wrong but I seem to remember 44 not that long ago claimed responsibility for the economy. Almost everyone that had even a slight left lean claimed it was 44 economy. So thanks for the bad economy 44.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 16, 2020)

JGalt said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> ...


I have cash at the ready - money I made when I sold my beach house in January - and will buy when I believe the market bottoms. Yeah … it will roar back bigly and this old boy will ride it back up (again). All the whiners and negaboobs and Cowboy Teds will sit on the sidelines and seethe with jealousy.


----------



## Norman (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



The Chinese pandemic is because Trump's incompetence?

Good luck selling that one. The market is down even more in Italy. Good place to buy by the way.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 16, 2020)

Only an idiot would turn this into a partisan situation


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 16, 2020)

Norman said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


You mean the Italy where the single-payer healthcare system is failing those who bought into Comrade Bernie's "Workers' Paradise" BS? That Italy?

But that gives me a great idea … why don't we cede total control of our healthcare to the WashDC bureaucrats? I mean, WTF could go wrong?


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The market generally goes up...As you can see Obama got it at 6000 and gave it back at 19,800...


The market goes UP, the market goes DOWN.  That is what they call a Bull and a Bear market.

And Obama got it 6,000 all thanks to the democrats in the House who crippled the banking industry.  What was he supposed to do, give it back to us at 500?



> Trump now is lucky to give it back in the positive.... His incompetence is pushing Global Recession...


What incompetence is that?  I've never seen such an incompetent, deranged, fool that yet could make total schmucks out of you all!    Trump is so incompetent, he is leading the world in efforts to minimize and defeat the virus.

Donald Trump:  responsible to the Left for EVERYTHING that goes bad, credit for NOTHING that goes well.

Can't wait to see you this Fall at the Ballot Box, Penguin shit.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2020)

Still thousands of points higher than when that worthless Negro asshole was President.

This will all blow over in a couple of months.  We will have a fraction of the people die than died during the worthless Negro's epidemic.  The economy will get back to normal.  

I just glad that Crooked Hillary idiot didn't get elected.  The economy would have been a much poorer position when this shit hit. 

Instead of having a short term recession because of the fall out consequences of the virus we probably would have been facing a longer term depression.  

Trump is doing a great job.  Much better than any Democrat would have done.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

Norman said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




Interestingly enough, the original SARS virus came from China as well.  Something funny going on over there.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


Back in 2006 Nancy Pelosi took the gavel and 1 year later the housing market tanked.  Nancy Pelosi took the gavel in 2018 and today we see the stock market tank, is there something here we need to understand?  Why do liberals love it when "US Citizens" get harmed by liberals in office?


----------



## william the wie (Mar 16, 2020)

To quote my new thread either testing will show diminishing returns or corona deathrates slows way down by May and the market will take off like a rocket.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 16, 2020)

martybegan said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



You're nuts, or else telling a lie.  Trump takes credit when things go well, trump blames others when things go bad.  That pattern is so obvious your comment will never become a BIG LIE.


----------



## Norman (Mar 16, 2020)

Trump created the longest bull run in history.

But it wasn't good enough for democrats.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Only an idiot would turn this into a partisan situation



Seriously I didn't... I was basing this on the President's decisions and performance. I asked that it doesn't descend into partisan crap. The reaction has been like I said there granny is turning tricks....

Some of the comments have been joke-able... Facts are that this is a Trump Slump, he did everything in his power to take as much credit for the rise and even said it was a reason not to get impeached (notice we are not saying to impeach him because the market is tanking).

HE was asked does he take responsibility  and he said 'No'...


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 16, 2020)

Norman said:


> Trump created the longest bull run in history.
> 
> But it wasn't good enough for democrats.


Trump didn't create it but he certainly allowed it to flourish well beyond its sell-by date. It shall return with a vengeance.

And nothing is good enough for bitter, petulant Democrats.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 16, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> ...



What you don't understand is those who sold most of their nest egg, will never recover what they once had.  Those who planed to retire in the near future, will need to continue to work years before they recover; and of course owners of large hotels will be bailed out so that their losses will be recovered with your tax dollars and mine in the near future.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> 
> It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...
> 
> ...



Thanks, Obama!


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump
> every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more
> This is a shit show...
> he has been an unmitigated disaster...
> ...



What a hypocrite!  Stop with the anti-Trump bashing now that I'M done bashing him!  You fucks have been trying to create panic and scare and blame since day 1;  now that you've succeeded and it came back to bite you on the ass, you want to think Trump caused it all?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...





> hose who planed to retire in the near future, will need to continue to work years before they recover.


 Back in the day before FDR and the new deal, people actually had to rely on themselves to make ends meet.  They always did, sure there were hard times, but instead of bitching, those die hard Americans would tighten up their boot straps and just work harder.  Some worked till they died, because that was their "CHOICE". With all the liberal Ponzi Schemes and the stealing of funds from "Lockboxes" to fund shit like Oblummcare, we are so worried about people who might have to work until they are 70.  At least those Americans worked, while most liberal welfare pukes havent done shit their whole lives except bitch and moan...


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...





Lessee, an average of 70 cases per state, really, most of them in Washington, California and New York, get confirmed, about 70 people out of it actually die, mostly very old, and about 70 of them recover as well, we take a few precautions, and you've already sold your nest egg and will never get it back!  Now can't even retire!  Will have to work for years!

And my guess:  THE LION'S SHARE OF YOU ALL ARE OBAMA AND HILLARY SUPPORTERS.  

And they say there is no God . . .


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump



Irresponsible & Ignorant

I thank god daily I am not as stupid as half you motherfuckers on this board.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 16, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I suggest you read The Grapes of Wrath and some US History; also if you can find them see the census' for 1890, 1910 and '20.  If you look them over you will see at the same address 20 or 30 names, mostly women and children but also some men, all living in "poor houses".

Watch some of Ken Burns Documentaries, and maybe you will not turn a blind eye to those who you judge so harshly.

The Dust Bowl - Ken Burns


----------



## g5000 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> 
> It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...
> 
> ...





Looks like your doing nothing more than a bunch of Goat roping, Cowboy. Its about the virus that is bringing down all the world markets. It's not really about Trump, and when this virus has passed, the economy will begin to rebound.


----------



## Staidhup (Mar 16, 2020)

Fundamentally corporations are sound, this is not a flawed financial, speculative balloon, or economic driven correction, it’s human nature, fear driven, enhanced by program driven trading platforms, and now individuals. One should expect quarterly earnings to reflect weakness for two quarters then rapid recovery as the pandemic declines.


----------



## Winco (Mar 16, 2020)

Norman said:


> Trump created the longest bull run in history.
> 
> But it wasn't good enough for democrats.



Did he?  lol.
He has been President for 3 years. (38 months)
Take a look at the link.

Bull markets through history: Here's how the last 12 bull markets came to an end - CNN


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 16, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > What you don't understand is those who sold most of their nest egg, will never recover what they once had.  Those who planed to retire in the near future, will need to continue to work years before they recover; and of course owners of large hotels will be bailed out so that their losses will be recovered with your tax dollars and mine in the near future.
> ...




Naw....

Rye Catcher doesn't truly gaf - he just likes ranting on message boards.

Rye Catcher already 'got his'.
Just ask him.


----------



## Zander (Mar 16, 2020)

I see yet another outbreak of Covfefe-16 (aka TDS) .....


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> 
> It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...
> 
> ...


From before the election this man was not given a chance. Not even a grace period.  He even tried the palms out approach in the beginning. You don't have to look at him first if you want to blame him. Look at all the media/entertainers/politicians who usurped the position of the President while ridiculing him. Look what the elites with their help did? They turned the world into a bunch of fags over this virus. They can take over so easily. To many people in their camp.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

Norman said:


> Trump created the longest bull run in history.
> 
> But it wasn't good enough for democrats.


4 years is not longest bull market in history.  The bull market began with Obama in 2008 and ended in 2020 with Donald Trump.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 16, 2020)

Staidhup said:


> Fundamentally corporations are sound, this is not a flawed financial, speculative balloon, or economic driven correction, it’s human nature, fear driven, enhanced by program driven trading platforms, and now individuals. One should expect quarterly earnings to reflect weakness for two quarters then rapid recovery as the pandemic declines.



Thanks for your few of the future; I do agree that panic has created the sell off, but one should not blame the virus as the one single cause of Covid-19   The Buck stops at the White House, and Trump's early response  (not unexpected) was to first ask himself, "how will this effect me".  Of course his initial response was to blame Democrats, that the illness was nothing more than a flu and the D's concern was fake, he called their concern a hoax.

Even before the outbreak in November 2019,  chaos in the White House caused the Markets to look like the Richter scale in a large earthquake.  2018 was a disaster, in 2019 the trade war with China created uncertainty in the Markets, and trumps call for cutting interest rates harmed American's who saw their saving grow like a snail crossing a street.  It benefited trump and his family, they could refinance their massive debts.


----------



## Norman (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Trump created the longest bull run in history.
> ...



Moron, it is the longest bull run, and it was because of Trump.

The bull run ended because of China, where apparently some bat pissed in scientists mouth. Something like that anyway... weird country.


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



And somewhere you felt investing in the market was a guarantee?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Yeah, i know all about that, but that was what family was for, where grandma would end up on the front porch while the mom, dad and kids all did their chores around the house.  Today, with the liberal "just sit back and let Uncle Sugar" take care of you, grandparents end up in elderly homes(27 died in one of the homes by the virus) mothers have children without dads, and kids grow up with Sugar again taking care of them, by providing breakfast and lunch at schools, even when the virus has them closed.  Lazy liberal fucks, that is what your side has created, worthless peons of the government...


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

Norman said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


The market rose 150% during the Obama administration.  Since the 1st day of the Trump administration to date, the market has risen 6.3% and is falling.


----------



## Norman (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



No one gives a shit, Trump is a LEGENDARY economy president. The economy just plain works for Americans.

That's what we need to get back on track after the virus has taken a beating never thought possible from our president.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> 
> It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...
> 
> ...


Will you give him credit when the economy bounces back after the Chinese virus is over?

I doubt it...


----------



## Meathead (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump


God, what an idiot. Even acute TDS doesn't account for that.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

Norman said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Had he "overreacted" in February, we might well be seeing economic growth by the end of the 2nd quarter but at that time, the virus was a huge exaggeration by the media, democrats, the CDC, and the World Health Organization, a hoax.  I doubt we will see any economic growth for at least 6 months.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> 
> It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...
> 
> ...



It is Trump's fault, know why?  Trump lives in teeny-tiny heads rent free, and all of them hear voices.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 16, 2020)

Meathead said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump slump
> ...



In fairness to someone I don't particularly like I can't figure out where my gains came from this week and in percentage terms this was a massive gain with even more to celebrate coming later this week after expiration. While this is welcome I am assuming my broker has a computer glitch.


----------



## Siete (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




INDEXDJX: .DJI
Follow
20,853.37 −2,332.25 (10.06%)
Mar 16, 2:27 PM EDT ·


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> 
> It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...
> 
> ...



Obviously, there is no pandemic going on that is crashing all of the world's markets.  Please continue with your TDS suffering partisan hackery and remind everyone what a child you are.  You're clearly very proud of it.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

martybegan said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



This is not a football game... 

What happened to the 'the Buck stops here'...


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

Norman said:


> Trump created the longest bull run in history.
> 
> But it wasn't good enough for democrats.



You know that Bull Run started in 2009...

Trump finished the longest Bull Run and watch nearly every bit added in his tenure be wiped..

2,700 down now..


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

Trump is breaking his own records now...


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 16, 2020)

Every second Trump spoke during his recent addresses the market tanked more and more. 

I told you that we'd see a recession before 45 left, but damn, I didn't expect it to be THIS bad.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump slump
> ...



Nobody is saying Trump cause the Coronavirus... But he has been incompetent in handling it and the stock market reacted to it..

Your opinion won't change... You have already gulping down the Koolaid... Trump is in charge and you trying your best to blame anyone else, now you trying to blame Democrats because they make you feel bad...


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> ...



We need someone who will accept the responsibility and get off the fucking golf course and when speaking to the country stop getting fucking things wrong... 

This has been recurring schedule:

Trump has a speech
Someone from the administration comes after and contradicts Trump.
Later on a clarification is given showing Trump was wrong and the guy in charge (the one who should take responsibility) doesn't know whats going on.  
Now the Market (and many others sitting at home) are just thinking. Who is in charge?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 16, 2020)

Why did the Bastard-in-Chief call it a "Democratic hoax?" Why?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Every second Trump spoke during his recent addresses the market tanked more and more.
> 
> I told you that we'd see a recession before 45 left, but damn, I didn't expect it to be THIS bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk



Trump now owns 2 of the 3 worst days in dow jones history... I am doing Percentage (wopuld be way wrose other way)

But he is going for his own record today he is on -12.6% (almost 3000 point drop)





*Now lets see the various excuses...

Let's be clear Trump is a failure on the economy as well....*


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Think it is higher than 150%... Could be wrong...


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

Siete said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...








Only 500 above Obama in over 3 years.... 

Looking like the worst economic performance by a President in history.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> ...



Look at the facts.... Trump said the Coronavirus was going to be gone last week... He dismissed it... He has mishandled the response with continually misstatements (or lies, honestly I think he is just clueless)


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 16, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Why did the Bastard-in-Chief call it a "Democratic hoax?" Why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk






Trump was wrong if he meant the virus itself was a hoax. But I can understand the reason why. After the news media has been working hand in hand with one political party to remove a President at all costs for three years, its understandable his first reaction would be distrustful of those people. Whether it was right or wrong is another question.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Nobody is saying Trump cause the Coronavirus... But he has been incompetent in handling it and the stock market reacted to it...



No more incompetent than the USA was when he let ourselves be Pearl Harbored.  You know we actually saw the Jap planes coming in on radar and IGNORED IT!

No more incompetent than Clinton and Bush were with 9/11.  Clinton had his chances to kill Bin Laden and shrugged, and he and Bush's intel should have known and caught a bunch of muslims learning how to FLY planes but didn't care to know how to land them, BUT THEY DIDN'T.  And we had our heads up our asses the day they attacked.  Didn't know which end was up.  And even after the first tower was attacked and people were trying to leave the buildings, the buttholes STOPPED THEM and told them to stay insides, go back up and get back to work!

No more incompetent than Obama was in 2009.  First the idiot demotards in the House screwed up the banking in 2006/2007 and we had an economic meltdown.  Then despite GW warning them, they tried to stick him with the blame.  Then Obama got in and spent 9 trillion dollars, most of it going to crony friends and all the private citizens took a bath, the rich walked free, and it took Obama most of 8 years to pull it around.

No more incompetent than half the major hurricanes.  We never quite know where they will land, how strong they'll be, whether they'll stall, so it's always a hit or miss guessing game whether Trump or Obama or whomever.

And no more incompetent than this corona virus now.  Trump tried to keep a handle on it, he tried to downplay it and keep things calm.  But no, everyone had to go out and ASSUME THE WORSE, before it happened, so everyone yanked their cash out of stocks, we're afraid to meet in groups, the gov dumped 8 billion to smooth the mess, and all the motherfucking assholes are still spending themselves silly buying up food and supplies like a NUCLEAR WINTER just hit.
And we only have assholes like you to thank.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is saying Trump cause the Coronavirus... But he has been incompetent in handling it and the stock market reacted to it...
> ...





No more incompetent than the USA was when he let ourselves be Pearl Harbored.  You know we actually saw the Jap planes coming in on radar and IGNORED IT!
Over 75 years ago, is that how far you have to go back for a bigger mistake... So you admit Trump is a huge mistake. 

No more incompetent than Clinton and Bush were with 9/11.  Clinton had his chances to kill Bin Laden and shrugged, and he and Bush's intel should have known and caught a bunch of muslims learning how to FLY planes but didn't care to know how to land them, BUT THEY DIDN'T.  And we had our heads up our asses the day they attacked.  Didn't know which end was up.  And even after the first tower was attacked and people were trying to leave the buildings, the buttholes STOPPED THEM and told them to stay insides, go back up and get back to work!
Clinton didn't have a real chance. The intel wasn't reliable and he would have been effectively waging war on un reliable intel. He did tell Bush, Bin Laden is a serious threat.
As for flying lessons, criticised Bush at the time. You know he was a GOP President, how is it Democrats fault. Are you of these people that think you are perfect and everyone is against you... You can get help...

No more incompetent than Obama was in 2009.  First the idiot demotards in the House screwed up the banking in 2006/2007 and we had an economic meltdown.  Then despite GW warning them, they tried to stick him with the blame.  Then Obama got in and spent 9 trillion dollars, most of it going to crony friends and all the private citizens took a bath, the rich walked free, and it took Obama most of 8 years to pull it around.
Obama took the economy in nose dive and avoided depression by borrowing and pumping the economy into life. This was a real financial crisis. This was owned by Bush.
But if you are so worried about the deficit, please explain how Trump is borrowing almost as much in a boom. What is your plan now that Trump is driving US into a recession?


No more incompetent than half the major hurricanes.  We never quite know where they will land, how strong they'll be, whether they'll stall, so it's always a hit or miss guessing game whether Trump or Obama or whomever.
Seriously, you are trying to use the Meteorology Dept. Right lets go there... It doesn't matter what they say Trump will just use a a sharpie over them. Did that hurricane ever get to Alabama.

And no more incompetent than this corona virus now.  Trump tried to keep a handle on it, he tried to downplay it and keep things calm.  But no, everyone had to go out and ASSUME THE WORSE, before it happened, so everyone yanked their cash out of stocks, we're afraid to meet in groups, the gov dumped 8 billion to smooth the mess, and all the motherfucking assholes are still spending themselves silly buying up food and supplies like a NUCLEAR WINTER just hit.
Trump misstated facts and lost the trust of the people and the markets. He was constantly wrong on statements. 
He cut the CDC of relatively small money. This was in place and built upon by Obama. Trump couldn’t resist destroying everything Obama built. Lucky he sloppy in that too and much what Obama built is tstill in place but there is some glaring gaps.
Trump has shown he can't calm the stock market. Every time he has opened his mouth the Dow takes a record tumble... New Yorker know he is a con man and they know this is a real crisis.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

Well it is over. Worst day on record value and percentage...





Dow Jones has historic nearly 3,000 point drop — eliminating 96 percent of Trump's gains while in office.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Over 75 years ago, is that how far you have to go back for a bigger mistake... So you admit Trump is a huge mistake.



Make sense, Penguin poop.  Any 8th grader can see I just picked out the biggest events I could think off in the last 100 years to illustrate that no one ever does a great job dealing with stuff this big that we couldn't have seen coming and never saw before.  But I forget, you not up to an 8th grade comprehension level.



> Clinton didn't have a real chance. The intel wasn't reliable


BULLSHIT.  So I can say that Trump's intel wasn't reliable.  Clinton had YEARS, Penguin fart.



> Are you of these people that think you are perfect and everyone is against you... You can get help...


Try some help at home, Penguin Dingle.  You think Trump must be perfect.  He's way better than the democrats.




> Obama took the economy in nose dive and avoided depression by borrowing and pumping the economy into life.


Obumma helped PUT the economy in a nose dive.  He sat on the 2006 senate and did NOTHING.  The only thing Obama ever pumped is that little dick he likes to suck.  If he borrowed something, when is he ever going to pay it back?  Obama;s "recovery" was ther l;ongest slowest recovery in the history of the USA.  WE got over the Depression faster.




> Trump misstated facts


At least he didn't tell me I could keep my doctor and save $2500 too.



> and lost the trust of the people and the markets.


He has my trust.  



> Trump has shown he can't calm the stock market.


Presidents have little control over the stock market.  They are closing schools!  Jobs!  Baseball games!  Hockey!@  Basketball!  Concerts!  XFL football!  Limiting travel!  Limiting groups!  JUST WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU EXPECT TRUMP TO SAY TO "CALM THE MARKET" YOU IDIOT BABOON?  Have you listened to the questioons being asked by the liberal media?

*YOU FUCKING LEFTARD TRUMP HATING BUTTHOLES HAVE CAUSED ALL THIS JUST HOPING TO WIN AN ELECTION!*  We are acting like there are dead bodies in the streets with blood coming out of their eyes!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Thank you Nancy Pelosi for once again, taking over Congress and fucking US while trying to destroy a sitting president.  We dont forget, we get even...


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Well it is over. Worst day on record value and percentage...
> 
> View attachment 312843
> 
> Dow Jones has historic nearly 3,000 point drop — eliminating 96 percent of Trump's gains while in office.




So, in other words, the economy is still better in a crisis than Obama's best day!  But no, you're not accusing Trump of CAUSING the corona virus.


----------



## Zander (Mar 16, 2020)

I like buying stocks on sale.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Over 75 years ago, is that how far you have to go back for a bigger mistake... So you admit Trump is a huge mistake.
> ...



We get it all thinks bad must be Democrats or Obama... For get reality or facts....

Trump can take credit for the Stock Market going up but has nothing to do with it when it goes down... Trump has shown himself incompetent in a crisis, he clearly said he is not taking responsibility. The reporter who asked him the question was from NPR. He was asked where the Buck stops and he looked like a rabbit in headlights trying to find anyone else to blame...
Maybe it is I expect better from our leaders... He is lost and looks weak... I will say the state governors a pulling weight and stepping in...

"When asked who they carried the most confidence in to handle the spread of COVID-19, the respiratory illness caused by the new coronavirus, respondents put most confidence in their respective state government at 75 percent. Of those answers, 53 percent indicated a 'fair' amount of confidence; 22 percent a 'great deal of confidence'; 15 percent with 'not very much'; and 8 percent with none.

In comparison, those surveyed expressed 62 percent confidence in the federal government's response, while 48 percent were confident in Trump's response. For Trump, 35 percent said they have no confidence in his response to the pandemic; 25 percent said a great deal of confidence; 23 percent a fair amount; and 15 percent no confidence.

For the federal government, 62 percent said they felt a great or fair amount while 36 percent said 'not much' or no confidence in responses from Congress and federal agencies.

Local governments saw 72 percent confidence in their actions regarding the outbreak."

Trump has


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> 
> It is down to June 2017 and just needs another thousand to be under the level he recieved it...
> 
> ...



How did he cause the market to drop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



For doing what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Only an idiot would turn this into a partisan situation
> ...



And he shouldn’t take credit for a disaster that couldn’t be avoided. He’s dealing with the hand he was dealt, and doing everything possible to turn it around. The impeachment was complete bullshit, and he’s going to get a second term. This has nothing to do with politics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 16, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



With no chance of their future being changed. Victim mentality who don’t exist on paper, and expect everything for free. That’s why happens when participation awards become the norm, and competition is discouraged. Weak people who can’t care for themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



His net worth may have rose 150%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Bullshit. He’s racist either way. Obungo did nothing for 6 months until over a thousand Americans died. Yet they can’t pry your cold dead lips off his ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 16, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Why did the Bastard-in-Chief call it a "Democratic hoax?" Why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk



And then immediately take action?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2020)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump slump is continuing and every time he opens his mouth he drives it down more,, could he clear off to Florida and golf. Stop opening his mouth...
> ...



Gross incompetence at handing a crisis, he continual misstated facts and show gross lack of judgement... 

*Remember Trump said this was all going away last week...

He showed he was ill prepared to deal with this personally... Fauci seems the only one qualified and he spends his time stepping around Trump's fragile ego...

You can't show leadership and show so little about the challenge that faces the country...*


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> rump can take credit for the Stock Market going up but has nothing to do with it when it goes down...



THAT'S RIGHT, Penguin Shard, when Trump took office, the Dow jumped up the very same day breathing a sigh of relief because Obama was finally gone.

And now that the MSM have painted a few people getting a respiratory infection from a late winter virus as a national crisis and has panicked everyone, lots of people have sold off their stocks out of fear creating the very crash they were most afraid would happen.  Trump didn't cause that, had nothing to do with it.  He tried to tell people not to worry or panic.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 16, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



So there was about a minute, before he reassessed the situation and took action. And Fauci has been continually involved in the process, as well as medical experts and the CDC. I haven’t heard him alleging any medical expertise, or seen any ego issues in deferring to those who possess it while on live TV. If Gavin Newsom who despises him, is giving him the thumbs up, that speaks volumes IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

Siete said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


The day Trump took office, Jan  20,2017 the DOW was 19732.
Today, March 16, 2020 the Dow closed at 20188.
That's an increase of 2.3% (.76%/yr), about what you expect from treasuries.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 17, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Liberals have jobs, bozo, they work as social workers, teachers, community organizers, union business agents, counselors, psychologists, etc. etc.  Some of us enlisted in the armed forces, some volunteer in VISTA and the Peace Corp. and some of us chose law enforcement as a career. 

You are one dumb shithead to make the claims you do, only other biddable fools believe anything you post.


----------



## Norman (Mar 17, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



And the death virus is president Trump's fault completely, that is 100%, the average return you expect from Trump economy without a death virus.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 17, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...





> Liberals have jobs, bozo, they work as social workers, teachers, community organizers, union business agents, counselors, psychologists, etc. etc.


 I said a job that gets dirty and produces things people want, not people who teach Marxist ways...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 17, 2020)

Wasnt Hunter Biden working with China to make billions of dollars? Why all of a sudden with his DAD looking to lose the election did China suddenly release a deadly virus?

https://nypost.com/2019/10/10/6-facts-about-hunter-bidens-business-dealings-in-china/


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 17, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Wasnt Hunter Biden working with China to make billions of dollars? Why all of a sudden with his DAD looking to lose the election did China suddenly release a deadly virus?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/10/10/6-facts-about-hunter-bidens-business-dealings-in-china/



Another conspiracy theory, maybe you need a new hat, one which is lined with lead.  Those waves which continue to permeate your brain might be alleviated, and you might, possibly, maybe, see reality.

BTW, your comment and scurrilous attack on the Biden's is off topic; please use the rubber room for all of you fantasies.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 17, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Wasnt Hunter Biden working with China to make billions of dollars? Why all of a sudden with his DAD looking to lose the election did China suddenly release a deadly virus?
> ...


Liberals, who conspired with Russia and created a fake dossier, is a true conspiracy, and when someone like Hunter is caught "with his pants down" and father a child he wont show his tax returns because the judge will take all his money in child support.  Typical Demoncrap.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks like a bad Monday morning with Dow Futures dropping 5% on Sunday and hitting the limit


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 23, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Looks like a bad Monday morning with Dow Futures dropping 5% on Sunday and hitting the limit


Demoncraps said that the bill didnt go far enough, so didnt allow to pass.  Wants more of OUR money to go to states and counties, like it isnt enough with their local and state taxes.  Fuck em all...


----------



## Flopper (Mar 23, 2020)

Dow drops 800 points today with no end in sight yet.  We might get a jump when the bill in the Senate passes but that's not going to turn the market around.  I think the only thing that we do that is a consistent drop in new cases in a number of states.


----------

